# Bumps on head



## kenji16 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey GO fam!! SO I noticed my girl has been getting some strange littl bumps on her head looks like shes starting to loose some hair on her hind legs. Should i be worried about his? Her vet visit is Monday but I want to know if I should take her in sooner. Thank you guys!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Monday is fine, it could be many things
allergies
staff infection
Demodex (mange)
Sarcoptic mange
and so on but none of these are reasons to rush to the vet. your visit on Monday is fine


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would be concerned and if she has an appointment in a few days i would just waite but keep a good eye on her. and if you feel like you really need to get her seen do it.


----------



## kenji16 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok thank you guys!! i was so worried


----------

